# I have an itch, and no way of scratching it



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Itch: I have a vision of a painting, it's of Vanessa Redgrave in The Bostonians (1984). Her swan-like neck and bony but graceful back in white summer dress near a window. She is not looking out the window into the yard as she does in the movie, but she is facing a wall with light teal color right beside the window. The window is inviting but she is not looking through it. You can see a vase of flower plant by the window just thriving. But she is looking at the wall. 

The inability to scratch: I don't know anything about painting. 

Isn't this the most nasty feeling ever? Having an itch on your backside that you can't reach and scratch? Just plain sad,


----------



## lilysocks (Nov 7, 2012)

stephen fry wrote this great endless rant about how he feels about music and yet he can't sing. he said 'i'm not tone deaf, that's the real buggering arse of it. if i was tone deaf it wouldn't care either way. i'm tone *dumb*.'

same kind of thing.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Emerald Legend said:


> Itch: I have a vision of a painting, it's of Vanessa Redgrave in The Bostonians (1984). Her swan-like neck and bony but graceful back in white summer dress near a window. She is not looking out the window into the yard as she does in the movie, but she is facing a wall with light teal color right beside the window. The window is inviting but she is not looking through it. You can see a vase of flower plant by the window just thriving. But she is looking at the wall.
> 
> The inability to scratch: I don't know anything about painting.
> 
> Isn't this the most nasty feeling ever? Having an itch on your backside that you can't reach and scratch? Just plain sad,


Sounds like she choose to look (or can't help looking) at opstacles instead of smelling the roses before there gone...


----------



## Celtsincloset (Feb 17, 2014)

Maybe you're an artist. Maybe one day you'll paint them. Don't forget these images, I say.


----------

